# What to purchase.... UV, or Twinstar reactor(s)?



## DutchMuch (22 Dec 2018)

So im in a bit of a interesting spot....

my old UV finally bit the dust, and im looking to buy a new one....

So thinking about what product to buy, i remember the good ol' twinstar reactor "things"


I never understood how they work, or what exactly they do? i know that people claim "it gets/defeats algae (to some extent i imagine)" 
but how? and how does the machine(?) work?



Another option, buy the new UV, which is a large cost but pretty equivalent to what the twinstar reactor things are in price.... So im not to worried about that. 

What UV is recommended now a' days? I like in-lines, but, being inline adds like 100$ to the cost haha but im really open to anything under 250$


----------



## Zeus. (22 Dec 2018)

No hard proof of how the Twinstar works, but save your money and just get the Chihiros Doctor is the same at fraction of cost I have both, I use the Chihiros replacement reactor/mesh with my twinstar nano also works a treat as Tim Harrison does as well. Chihiros Doctor and parts can be found on eBay.

As for UV I don't use then but Green Aqua do have them on all their stunning tanks.


----------



## DutchMuch (22 Dec 2018)

Zeus. said:


> No hard proof of how the Twinstar works, but save your money and just get the Chihiros Doctor is the same at fraction of cost I have both, I use the Chihiros replacement reactor/mesh with my twinstar nano also works a treat as Tim Harrison does as well. Chihiros Doctor and parts can be found on eBay.
> 
> As for UV I don't use then but Green Aqua do have them on all their stunning tanks.


FWIW im in US so green aqua isnt available ahha

looking up chihiros doctor, looks interesting, https://www.amazon.com/NICREW-Chihi...ocphy=9011091&hvtargid=pla-487248969521&psc=1

im happy its only a mere 60$! thats awesome.
What is the maintenance on it if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Dec 2018)

The Twinstar/Chihiros help control green algae, but the main benefit is O2 production, which has all sorts of obvious benefits, especially in an injected tank. So definitely worth it for that alone.
It's essentially an electrolysis device that decomposes H2O in to the gases H and O2. It helps control algae by destroying the cell membrane https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/twinstar-what-is-it.28335/page-26#post-336028


----------



## DutchMuch (22 Dec 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> The Twinstar/Chihiros help control green algae, but the main benefit is O2 production, which has all sorts of obvious benefits, especially in an injected tank. So definitely worth it for that alone.
> It's essentially an electrolysis device that decomposes H2O in to the gases H and O2. It helps control algae by destroying the cell membrane https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/twinstar-what-is-it.28335/page-26#post-336028


Thanks for the scientifics tim! I may purchase this product i think...
Now i dont have it, but does it kill/eliminate Green water algae? i remember in AR i had that issue. if that ever came up Dear God idk what i'd do.


----------



## webworm (23 Dec 2018)

For those in the UK/Europe, currently £41 from Amazon for the Chihiros https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07J4SR5SN/


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Dec 2018)

DutchMuch said:


> but does it kill/eliminate Green water algae?


Not sure about that, but I don't see why not, since destroying green algal cells is supposedly its USP.


----------



## Zeus. (23 Dec 2018)

My present TDS is 1112 just before WC  think it just shortens the reactors life, do have to soak them in citric acid to descale them regular


----------



## Andrew Butler (23 Dec 2018)

DutchMuch said:


> its only a mere 60$! thats awesome


If you can wait for Asian shipping then ebay will be cheaper 50.87 on the link below but worth looking through other listings.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chihiros-G...1ff8ba949:m:m-ezpYlnKxgf0z2j1LYUCHw:rk:2:pf:0
I just stumbled upon a bluetooth control version; I don't think it's really needed though.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bluetooth-...8baab4d6:m:me3utsso3gGIenMb8JSqSfw:rk:11:pf:0


----------



## cfrancop (14 Jan 2019)

DutchMuch said:


> So im in a bit of a interesting spot....
> 
> my old UV finally bit the dust, and im looking to buy a new one....
> 
> ...


What did you decide?, right now I am starting a new aquarium, I already have an UV sterilizer but I am thinking on get the Chihiros one just for the oxygen, that I think is going to be more useful during the first months of the aquarium.

Guys, do you think it worth to buy it?


----------



## DutchMuch (14 Jan 2019)

ended up buying the old one i had, green machine 9w(?) UV for like 75$


----------

